# Colombian tegu size



## Madixgurl (Oct 22, 2017)

I just got a Colombian gold tegu two weeks ago. It’s about 7 inches in size, and I was just curious how old you guys though this dude was! I know hatchlings are small but I couldn’t find any information about exact sizes of hatchlings!! Thanks!


----------



## Zyn (Oct 23, 2017)

2-3 months


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 23, 2017)

Zyn said:


> 2-3 months


About right.


----------

